#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-25
<Pendulum> hiya!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-26
<pleia2> so I'm going to write a mail to the list re: cancelling our irc meeting this week and giving everyone info about the uds sessions
<pleia2> I'll link to czajkowski's blog again about remote participation and the blueprints, anything else important?
<MarkDude> pleia2, whats the link for that again?
<pleia2> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/19/how-to-remote-participate-at-uds-n-and-get-the-most-of-the-sessions/
<MarkDude> ty, is there a way to search for keywords instead of looking thru each track each day, or am I limited to he subjects choice for doing this?
<elky> open up the daily schedule and ctrl+f?
<MarkDude> thx elky good idea, better to search 4 days than the other way I was planning on doing it (-:
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-27
<AlanBell> team report time is approaching http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-28
<IdleOne> UDS session @ 12:00 correct?
<Pendulum> yes
 * pleia2 searches around for headphones
<pleia2> #ubuntu-uds-Antigua3 is the channel for the ubuntu women mentoring session, audio stream: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/antigua3.ogg.m3u
<pleia2> starting in a couple minutes :)
<czajkowski> I was talking..
<AlanBell> training, tutor, teaching, guide
<AlanBell> buddy
<AlanBell> padawan
<AlanBell> apprentice
<AlanBell> goodbye people of the real world
<AlanBell> that totally should have been in the UDS channel window :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-29
<pleia2> -N goals session starting over in #ubuntu-uds-Antigua4
<pleia2> audio stream: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/antigua4.ogg.m3u
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-31
<jledbetter> http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue42_en.pdf  Readership survey: gender was 97% male, 2% female. But "Ubuntu Women" feature popular :)
<JanC> it's at least something  ☺
<jledbetter> Yep!
<JanC> hm, and there were also 1% other?
<jledbetter> Some declined to answer gender.
<JanC> oh, wow, if it was possible to do so, I'm surprised only 1% did
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-24
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm closing down the poll for the Month of Making, what do I need from the two winners for the Ubuntu User subscription?
<pleia2> and should I just have them contact you with the info?
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> and I'll make sure to get it to the fulfillment company etc
<pleia2> just name, address..?
<pleia2> I'll just say "email akgraner" :)
<akgraner> that will work - :-)
<akgraner> oh Name, Address, email address, phone number and print or online edition
<akgraner> (yep Ubuntu User is now available in the software center!)
<pleia2> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/10/ubuntu-women-month-of-making-winners/ winners \o/
<akgraner> YAY!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-25
<pleia2> ok, all the winner emails are out :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you!
<akgraner> already added the announcement link to UWN googledoc
<akgraner> so cross that off the list
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, if you have a second can you update the Ubuntu Women portion of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams please - (if not I'll do it once I've contacted all the teams on the list)
<pleia2> sure
<akgraner> That page is so borked
<pleia2> akgraner: done
<akgraner> thank you - I'm emailing Rick now about the Canonical teams - those are sooooo wrong
<valorie> Ubuntu Friendly isn't on that list
<valorie> and it might become mighty useful Real Soon Now
<valorie> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/10/23/uefi-headaches-begin-linux/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-27
<akgraner> pleia2, Rick got michelle to email the changes for the Canonical teams I'll update those today
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-28
<Pendulum> just realised discussions of number of women at UDS are probably more on topic here
<Pendulum> maco: Claire, Claire, Marianna
<AlanBell> big list of people https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-p
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P/Attendees < smaller list of people
<nigelb> Is that list being used this time?
<nigelb> Last time it was not a necessary thing to fill out.
<AlanBell> it was empty, now it is not empty, so yes
<AlanBell> neither is absolutely compulsory
<nigelb> Natalia Bidart is the U1 dev who's name I didn't remember.
<AlanBell> I think the first list is compulsory for those wanting sponsorship and possibly those going from Canonical
<nigelb> If it was, we'd see more community entires
<nigelb> I only see like 3.
<AlanBell> I don't think it has been publisised outside of canonical
<AlanBell> a few people just found it
<Pendulum> LP is necessary if you went through the registration on the website (so if you're attending in person whether you're Canonical, Sponsored, or Other)
<nigelb> LP is necessary for summit.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-29
<pleia2> I need to get some interviews at UDS so we have *something* for full circle magazine this month
<pleia2> someone please remind me to actually do this :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: grab Amanda Brock, she would be good
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-10-22
<nigelb> I can't put that in the description for the blog post :
<nigelb> grrr
<nigelb> (sorry, wrong channel)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-10-23
<elky> nigelb, oh, you let someone more creative than I give input?
<nigelb> elky: haha, this was for a work blog post. Let me PM you the conversation. It was hilarious ;)
<elky> woo
